# Unwanted clothing



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know somewhere that would welcome a donation of quality second hand clothing?

Thanks in the main to the legendary 'Dubai stone', I no longer have a use for some of my threads and rather than chuck them I thought a charity might be able to put them to use.

Cheers


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Volunteer in Dubai might find a use for them


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will find that some malls now have places to donate clothes (I saw such a container in Oasis Mall the other day). Union Co-Op was taking donations for Haiti and if you look in Time Out, in the 'charity' section you should find some other places, such as Holy Trinity church thrift shop that would welcome donations.

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks elphaba good information, I also have some stuff to donate so this helps a lot.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> thanks elphaba good information, I also have some stuff to donate so this helps a lot.


or you may just wait for Ramadan in August and drop your donation in any shopping mall...


----------

